# Orlov: "Jamás en mil años de confrontación, Occidente ha empezado una guerra contra Rusia en una posición tan débil y vulnerable, incluso desesperada"



## M. Priede (2 Mar 2022)

El escrito es de Dimitri Orlov, aunque en su blog se lo atribuye a un autor que firma 'avanturist', pero le leo desde hace bastantes años y al kilómetro se ve que es él mismo. Orlov es un tipo con mucho talento, vive en EEUU desde que tenía 12 años (nació en 1962), tiene varias ingenierías y anticipó el colapso financiero de 2008; lleva muchos años hablando de la crisis energética. *Un consejo: olvidaos de su prepotencia enfermiza, rusomaníaca, y atended sólo a los argumentos, que son sólidos.* Aquí os dejo lo que cuenta de él la Wikipedia, en español y en inglés





__





Dmitry Orlov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Dmitry Orlov (writer) - Wikipedia

La página original está ruso. He usado Deepl y cambiado cuatro palabras, o sea que la traducción es mejor que la de Google. Al final, a partir de 'querido Mikhail' hay un texto en inglés, que parece una troleada suya. De todos modos es muy difícil acceder a información de origen ruso, no digamos a organismo oficiales como el Ministerio de Defensa; aunque este portal se aguanta. Quizá no sea del todo mentira lo que cuenta Orlov de que a partir del día 6 de este mes dejará de estar operativa esa página

Orlov:

Dado que un punto de inflexión en la historia del mundo está a la vuelta de la esquina, voy a marcar un momento con un poco de razonamiento. Sólo pienso en voz alta, sin argumentos detallados, gráficos o largas discusiones. Soy perezoso 

Primero un par de palabras literales sobre Ucrania, ya que es el tema más candente. Brevemente: han sido advertidos durante 20 años por varias personas inteligentes - quien no ha escuchado y entendido, no es nuestra culpa. Creo que las decisiones del Kremlin son correctas, oportunas y los resultados son evidentes. Unos días y la operación militar terminará con la liquidación del Reich Cómico, los tribunales y las cortes, y el restablecimiento completo del proyecto de Ucrania. Una parte de los oblasts pasará a la libre flotación con la dirección de la integración en Rusia. Parte formará una nueva Ucrania en forma de federación formal, pero en esencia en una confederación. Naturalmente, con una constitución escrita en Moscú, tratados de amistad eternos, bases militares rusas permanentes, etc. Básicamente, no debería llevar mucho tiempo, salvo para reeducar a los autodenominados.


Y ahora lo esencial: sobre el actual ataque económico y sus consecuencias. "Sanciones por detrás" suena divertido, por supuesto, pero Occidente está golpeando muy fuerte y añadirá más. Y las consecuencias serán desastrosas para nosotros ya a medio plazo, no hay que hacerse ilusiones. Los británicos, en nombre de todo el gop-company, han declarado que no descansarán hasta que hayan destruido la economía rusa: se puede confiar en ellos. Es una declaración de guerra abierta para la destrucción total de Rusia. Y si respondemos con cortesía y moderación, como hemos hecho antes, por supuesto que Rusia saldrá perdiendo limpiamente, literalmente en 3-5 años.

Hay un "pero". Nunca - NUNCA en la historia, en todos los 1000 años de confrontación, Occidente ha comenzado una guerra contra Rusia en una posición tan débil y vulnerable, incluso diría que desesperada. Sólo esperan seriamente, por alguna razón, que nos sometamos a sus reglas y muramos tranquilamente en un rincón, como deben hacer los caballeros.

Y para ser sinceros, no tenemos muchas medidas de contención. Podemos cerrar nuestro espacio aéreo. Eso alegraría a las aerolíneas asiáticas y llevaría a la quiebra a la mitad de las europeas en 2-3 años. Desagradable, pero no fatal. Podemos confiscar todas las propiedades de los europeos y americanos en Rusia. Una vez más, será desagradable para ellos, alguien perderá "todos los bienes ganados con esfuerzo", pero nadie morirá a lo grande. Cerrar el suministro de aluminio, níquel, titanio, paladio, etc. Se esforzarán durante un corto periodo de tiempo, pero luego cambiarán la logística y, aunque con costes adicionales, conseguirán que todo tenga los volúmenes adecuados. ¿Hay que prohibir el suministro de fertilizantes y cereales? Duro, pero los pobres europeos pagarán el doble de la tarifa por los alimentos, ¿a dónde irán? Es decir, todo esto se puede y se debe hacer, pero sólo se trata de dolorosos golpes y clics. Y lo que es más importante, las consecuencias tangibles de la mayoría de estos golpes no se sentirán inmediatamente. Lo que se necesita es un golpe rápido y convincente en la cabeza con una pala. Todo el mundo sabe cómo es, pero no todo el mundo entiende cómo acabará y con qué rapidez.

Los funcionarios europeos calculan que si Rusia corta el gas a la UE, tendrán reservas suficientes para seis semanas, y luego llegará la ayuda en forma de GNL de todo el mundo; dicen que haremos un escándalo durante un mes y medio y luego estaremos bien. Rusia quebrará sin los ingresos del gas. Bueno... En realidad, será un poco diferente.

En primer lugar, nuestros ingenuos amigos -¿quién dijo "gas"? Si el Kremlin acciona el interruptor, cortará todo a la vez: el gas, el petróleo, los combustibles y lubricantes, el carbón, los combustibles alternativos y la electricidad. Ni siquiera se puede cortar el suministro, sino pasar al prepago en oro físico: para qué violar los acuerdos de forma tan flagrante. Swift no funciona, el dinero no puede ser aceptado. Pues bien, Europa sólo dispone de 3-4 meses de oro para estas necesidades. El troleo es justo - de hecho se han apagado las luces, y formalmente acaban de cambiar el medio de pago a uno más fiable que los papeles estropeados. Fuerza mayor, lo siento, tú mismo lo has orquestado.

En segundo lugar, las consecuencias.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Mar 2022)

(y II)

No, no en 6 semanas, y ni siquiera en 6 días, pero literalmente en cuestión de horas los precios del combustible, el gas y la electricidad en Europa subirán hasta el espacio. Por lo demás, no sabemos cómo reaccionarán los comerciantes, los especuladores y otros corredores ante estas noticias.

El mismo día, habrá una pelea, incluyendo el uso de armas en las gasolineras. El transporte público y de camiones se paralizará por la noche, en un par de días como máximo. Como todos los supermercados están funcionando con ruedas, sin existencias, y no habrá nada que traiga mercancías, no pasará mucho tiempo hasta que todas las estanterías de las tiendas estén tan limpias como las nuestras en el 89. El próximo camión que irrumpa en la tienda será asaltado en la calle.

Dos regalos así en los primeros días: la población estará encantada. No se preocupen, ciudadanos: habrá un par de sorpresas más. En concreto, 5000-10000 dólares por kilocubo de gas en la bolsa y un precio correspondiente para la electricidad. ¿Qué se puede producir a ese precio? ¿Aluminio horneado? ¿Fabricar camiones? ¿Fertilizante? Sí. Todo el sector se levantará a la vez: los trabajadores ciudadanos, hasta futuras reuniones. Al anochecer, sus aliados y contratistas se levantarán - queridos empleados, les deseamos felicidad. Y luego continúa la cadena.

Y esos mismos empleados, que suponen algo menos del 100% de la población, sentados sobre su último bidón de gasolina y unas 30 latas de conservas de cocido y mirando la carta de despido, podrán contemplar tranquilamente lo que pagarán a final de mes por los servicios públicos, que se multiplicarán por 10 y superarán ligeramente el último saldo de su cuenta bancaria. Y el verano está todavía muy lejos: los calcetines por sí solos no te mantendrán caliente. Los moldavos ya se interesan por las recetas de platos sabrosos y nutritivos a partir de plátanos y un cinturón de pantalones. Compartirán los hallazgos con italianos y alemanes.

Por no hablar de nimiedades como el colapso de los mercados financieros infundidos con esteroides, sobre los que me da miedo estornudar, no sea que se desplomen un 60-70% en un mes. Sobre la inflación de los productos básicos que puede convertirse en hiperinflación en cuestión de días: bienvenidos a nuestro 1992. Sobre la grave escasez de fertilizantes y combustibles para la temporada de cultivo, con la lógica pérdida de cosechas de otoño de cereales y otros alimentos, sobre todo si se añade el calor de primavera y verano, que en la UE ya es la norma. Y así sucesivamente en el camino de la somalización.

¿Están seguros en Bruselas y París de que la población esperará pacientemente a los camiones cisterna de gas de Estados Unidos? ¿Vendrán realmente? ¿Ayudarán realmente? ¿Y si Rusia impone no sólo un embargo, sino un bloqueo continental? Si declara, que ningún gasero y petrolero debe ir a Europa y Japón. Noruega debe cerrar su gasoducto, de lo contrario puede romperse al azar. ¿Algunos de los corsarios ignorarán este mensaje? Bueno, hasta el primer Calibre, y el resto recordará inmediatamente que China les pidió petróleo y gas.

Así que el hecho de que la UE aguante 6 semanas es un optimismo de drogadicto. Y no acabará con cien euros más en la factura de la luz. Las consecuencias de un embargo-bloqueo de este tipo serían comparables a las de un ataque nuclear masivo y provocarían el colapso de la UE en unas pocas semanas, quizá incluso días. El moqueo de moda, los cierres, las restricciones, las pérdidas financieras, el futuro incierto y otros placeres de los últimos 2 años han llevado a una parte importante de la población europea al borde de un ataque de nervios. Para cruzar la línea justo antes de nuestra participación en la diversión. ¿Quieres ver en la televisión cómo es el caos civil en Ucrania? Véalo en directo en su casa. Hace unos 12-13 años escribí cómo acabaría: multitudes de burgueses enfurecidos exigiendo un nuevo Hitler y asaltando ayuntamientos, bancos y supermercados con lemas como "¡pan, luz, trabajo! Y ya alguien más fuerte que Ucrania firmará una rendición incondicional en un par de meses.


Allí podemos hablar de las sanciones, de la OTAN, del estatus de Europa del Este, del Mar Negro y del Mar Báltico, de los estadounidenses en Europa, de los regímenes comerciales y de las reparaciones por los daños sufridos desde Alexander Nevsky: oro, tierra, tecnología, personas... lo que más necesitamos allí ahora. Las personas inteligentes llevan 20 años diciéndoles a los tontos que el mundo está en una crisis de recursos, que se está convirtiendo en un pico de recursos. No hay necesidad de reñir, y mucho menos de presionar a quienes controlan estos recursos, que pueden protegerlos con firmeza, y cerrarles el paso. Y tú mismo no estás en la misma forma que en los años 70: tose con cuidado para no morir.

Dado que Putin se lanzó a por todas en Ucrania, algo que casi nadie esperaba que hiciera, hay muchas razones para esperar que juegue al mismo juego con nuestros eternos "amigos". Hoy existe una oportunidad real de cerrar de una vez por todas el Drang nach Osten [Empujar hacia el Este] del milenio, de pagar todas las facturas y de empezar a construir una nueva realidad que sea cómoda y beneficiosa para nosotros. El ganador, como sabemos, no debe ser juzgado. Todo el mundo le admira y quiere ser su amigo. Y puede que no haya otra oportunidad semejante hasta dentro de 1.000 años.

¿Temblará? Ya lo ha hecho. Creo que va a empeorar. ¿Por cuánto tiempo? Bueno, depende de lo rápido, claro y duro que actúe Moscú. Si terminan con los ucranianos el 2 de marzo, y dan la vuelta al interruptor para la UE y Japón el fin de semana, es probable que el 1 de abril estén esperando a la delegación de tontos en el Kremlin con cestas y bolsas. Entonces las cosas podrían estar resueltas para el verano.

PS. Y también es difícil pensar en un mejor momento para reunir a Taiwán con el continente. Un segundo frente con China es exactamente lo que Estados Unidos, la UE y Japón están soñando ahora. Entonces podemos hablar incluso de Alaska y California )

PUBLICIDAD: Lo siento chicos, no puedo y no tiene sentido responder en el feed. Los editores del portal prepararán una muestra de vuestras preguntas y objeciones más interesantes, haremos una grabación en directo en mi casa el sábado, y los chicos la publicarán en algún momento de esa semana. Así que, pregunta, objeta y argumenta el punto si necesitas respuestas ) Aviso: será un artículo de opinión, no un artículo de opinión, no me hagas caso ))

PPSS Qué bonito. Lo siguiente, aparentemente, serán las novedades de Google (correo, nube), Watsap, Insta con YouTube, y así sucesivamente en la lista. Hoy o mañana tendré que inspeccionar todos los contactos importantes y transferirlos a los canales rusos. Es muy probable que todos tengan que despedirse de sus recursos comerciales y laborales en BigCifra. Incluso los instasys )

Querido Mikhail,

Lamentablemente, debido a los crímenes de guerra y las violaciones de los derechos humanos del régimen ruso en Ucrania, dejaremos de prestar servicios a los usuarios registrados en Rusia. Aunque simpatizamos con que esta guerra no afecte a sus propios puntos de vista u opinión sobre el asunto, el hecho es que su gobierno autoritario está cometiendo abusos contra los derechos humanos y participando en crímenes de guerra, por lo que esta es una decisión política que hemos tomado y que mantendremos.

Si tiene algún dominio de primer nivel con nosotros, le pedimos que lo transfiera a otro proveedor antes del 6 de marzo de 2022.

Además, y con efecto inmediato, ya no podrá utilizar Namecheap Hosting, EasyWP y Private Email con un dominio proporcionado por otro registrador en las zonas .ru, .xn--p1ai (rf), .by, .xn--90ais (bel) y .su. Todos los sitios web se resolverán a 403 Prohibido, sin embargo, puede ponerse en contacto con nosotros para ayudarle con su transferencia a otro proveedor.









1000 летний Drang nach Osten - все? (avanturist)


Поскольку за калиткой переломный момент мировой истории, то отмечусь один раз с небольшим рассуждением. Просто мысли вслух, без детальных доводов, графиков и затяжных дискуссий. Ленюсь :)




aftershock.news





Atención al cliente,
Namecheap


----------



## Barquero (2 Mar 2022)

Muy interesante. Hablando en plata: el Mad Max llegará si a Putin le sale de las pelotas cerrar el grifo a todo.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Mar 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Muy interesante. Hablando en plata: el Mad Max llegará si a Putin le sale de las pelotas cerrar el grifo a todo.



Orlov va siempre muy sobrado, pero de tonto no tiene un pelo, todo lo contrario.


----------



## tracrium (2 Mar 2022)

Europa no está desesperada. Simplemente es un proxy de USA, que es quien está realmente desesperada.

Europa simplemente obedece. No tiene soberanía.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Mar 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Europa no está desesperada. Simplemente es un proxy de USA, que es quien está realmente desesperada.
> 
> Europa simplemente obedece. No tiene soberanía.



Pues peor me lo pones, porque no es consciente de que es carne de cañón.


----------



## chemarin (2 Mar 2022)

Todo muy exagerado.


----------



## SilviuOG (2 Mar 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Europa no está desesperada. Simplemente es un proxy de USA, que es quien está realmente desesperada.
> 
> Europa simplemente obedece. No tiene soberanía.



Y no olvides que USA tiene un puto continente pegado a su polla, lleno de recursos naturales.


----------



## ueee3 (2 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Todo muy exagerado.



Pues sí, lo plantea como si todos los recursos energéticos de Europa llegasen de Rusia o que ésta pudiera hacer un bloqueo continental.

Que obviamente habría escasez, pero, ¿bajar a 0 de todo? ¿Por qué? Entre los buques que trajeran por el Atlántico, otros por el Mediterráneo, más el petróleo del Mar del Norte, algo se podría hacer. No digo mantener el mismo nivel de vida ni mucho menos, digo subsistir.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Mar 2022)

Para empezar, este año inflación del 30% en España


----------



## tracrium (2 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues peor me lo pones, porque no es consciente de que es carne de cañón.



Han decidido sacrificarla y la borregada aplaudiendo y jaleando. Es demencial.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Mar 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Han decidido sacrificarla y la borregada aplaudiendo y jaleando. Es demencial.



No podemos esperar otra cosa. Mira qué televisiones, radios y periódicos tenemos. Sé bien el tiempo que consume buscar información alternativa y la mayor parte de la gente no tiene tiempo. Eso no quiere decir que no tenga parte de culpa, ahora bien, los intoxicadores son otros.

Me doy cuenta con mi propia familia, que no tienen nada de ignorantes, pero a veces es peor saber algo que no saber nada, porque el que no sabe nada y es consciente de ello ya sabe más, cosa que no ocurre con los que leen y se informan. ¿Pero dónde se informan? Valdría más que no lo hicieran.


----------



## tracrium (2 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No digo mantener el mismo nivel de vida ni mucho menos, digo subsistir.



Hay muchísima gente viviendo ya al borde de la indigencia.

No estamos hablando de dejar de ir a bares, dejar de fumar o irse de fin de semana. Hablamos de una situación similar a la posguerra. 

¿Podrías vivir si tus gastos mensuales fijos se incrementasen (por poner una cifra) 1000 €? Muchísima gente no.


----------



## PIA (2 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No podemos esperar otra cosa. Mira qué televisiones, radios y periódicos tenemos. Sé bien el tiempo que consume buscar información alternativa y la mayor parte de la gente no tiene tiempo. Eso no quiere decir que no tenga parte de culpa, ahora bien, los intoxicadores son otros.
> 
> Me doy cuenta con mi propia familia, que no tienen nada de ignorantes, pero a veces es peor saber algo que no saber nada, porque el que no sabe nada y es consciente de ello ya sabe más, cosa que no ocurre con los que leen y se informan. ¿Pero dónde se informan? Valdría más que no lo hicieran.



Agradezco lo compartido. Tienes hilos muy buenos, es un placer leerte. Un saludo y mi zank


----------



## fayser (2 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues sí, lo plantea como si todos los recursos energéticos de Europa llegasen de Rusia o que ésta pudiera hacer un bloqueo continental.
> 
> Que obviamente habría escasez, pero, ¿bajar a 0 de todo? ¿Por qué? Entre los buques que trajeran por el Atlántico, otros por el Mediterráneo, más el petróleo del Mar del Norte, algo se podría hacer. No digo mantener el mismo nivel de vida ni mucho menos, digo subsistir.



No dice que Europa se quede sin gas.

Lo que dice es que una vez quitas el gas ruso, el precio del gas que queda se dispara hasta las nubes porque no llega a cubrir la demanda. Y a partir de ahí empiezan a joderse todos los negocios que no pueden funcionar con el gas a ese precio.

De hecho es lo que ya hemos visto en los últimos meses simplemente porque ha faltado un poco de gas, el que llega vía Marruecos desde Argelia.







Ejemplo:









La empresa de fertilizantes Fertiberia para la actividad de la planta en Palos de la Frontera ante la subida del precio del gas


El grupo Fertiberia ha parado temporalmente su actividad en la planta situada en Palos de la Frontera, Huelva, ante la subida extraordinaria del precio del gas natural, materia prima que utiliza para producir amoniaco, que junto con la urea y el adBlue constituyen la cartera de productos de...




www.ondacero.es


----------



## tracrium (2 Mar 2022)

¿Pasará el ecolojetismo a un segundo plano?

Con lo cucks que somos los europeos tengo serias dudas.

Antes muertos que emitir CO2.


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Mar 2022)

Es jodidamente flipante que un imperio decimomundista que lanza una invasion y no tiene literalmente ni para darle de comer a su carne de cañon, ni para conseguir que anden sus putas latas de sardinas del año 60, este hablando de que los debiles somos los demas

Estamos ante una ocasion historica para meterle ala puta urs la puñalada definitiva y acabar con 1500 años de extorsion en europa. La segunda gran reconquista despues de la toma de granada


----------



## M. Priede (2 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Agradezco lo compartido. Tienes hilos muy buenos, es un placer leerte. Un saludo y mi zank



Muchas gracias.


----------



## sirpask (2 Mar 2022)

Al final, si tienes las materias primas y tanques para defenderlas, eres el rey del mambo.

Y lo que fabrica Rusia no tiene tantos botoncitos, ni tanta comodidad, ni tantas lucecitas... Pero hace su función, y muy bien.

Hilo 5 estrellas, gracias.


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Mar 2022)

En el campo de batalla el Ejército Blanco contó con colaboración ocasional de fuerzas extranjeras (japonesas, británicas, canadienses, francesas y estadounidenses, entre otros). Incluso, entre marzo y abril de 1918 se creó un cuerpo expedicionario aliado para intervenir específicamente en Siberia Oriental. En oriente el Ejército Blanco dependía completamente de la asistencia militar de parte del Imperio del Japón.









Ejército Blanco (Rusia) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Al final ganó el ejercito rojo sin ningún apoyo internacional.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (2 Mar 2022)

En tiempos de don Napo o de Adolfito, se atacaba a Rusia sin esperar a estar en una posición apabullante.


----------



## Tiresias (2 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Al final ganó el ejercito rojo sin ningún apoyo internacional.



Sólo con el dinero de la oligarquía prestamista.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (2 Mar 2022)

Y la plandemia había sido el ensayo para domesticar a la población cuando llegue la escasez , saben que somos dóciles. 
La gente no tendrá nada y aplaudira feliz a las 8

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (2 Mar 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No dice que Europa se quede sin gas.
> 
> Lo que dice es que una vez quitas el gas ruso, el precio del gas que queda se dispara hasta las nubes porque no llega a cubrir la demanda. Y a partir de ahí empiezan a joderse todos los negocios que no pueden funcionar con el gas a ese precio.
> 
> ...



Y puede que dentro de poco no llegue nada desde Africa.
Desde que Europa mató a Gadafi, todo en Africa ha ido mal... Mira quien manda en Libia ahora:









Así están rediseñando el mapa de África los mercenarios rusos


Este grupo paramilitar ruso, cuyas operaciones se detectaron por primera vez en Ucrania y Siria, ha ganado protagonismo en África, donde las potencias europeas están de retirada




www.elconfidencial.com





Y las ostias de ahora en Somalia, son con armas Rusas...









Rusia impone su ley en Somalia


La Armada libera al petrolero capturado por los piratas en un tiempo récord y sin que los marineros resultaran heridos




www.elcorreo.com





Joder me da pena por Europa, todo está cambiando muy rápidamente, y solo veo a Soros intentando crear una China propia (con todos los paises de occidente y apoyado en sus medios de comunicación y redes sociales), pero subnormalizando a la población.
Y China en vez de eso, cada vez exige mas a sus ciudadanos y a sus estudiantes.


----------



## CBDC (2 Mar 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> ¿Pasará el ecolojetismo a un segundo plano?
> 
> Con lo cucks que somos los europeos tengo serias dudas.
> 
> Antes muertos que emitir CO2.











Sánchez considera que considerar verdes las inversiones en nuclear y gas pone en riesgo la respuesta al cambio climático


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, cree que considerar verdes la inversión en gas y nuclear "pone en...




www.europapress.es


----------



## El carrito del helao (2 Mar 2022)

Bla, bla, bla.
Que tienen el PIB nominal de España.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> En el campo de batalla el Ejército Blanco contó con colaboración ocasional de fuerzas extranjeras (japonesas, británicas, canadienses, francesas y estadounidenses, entre otros). Incluso, entre marzo y abril de 1918 se creó un cuerpo expedicionario aliado para intervenir específicamente en Siberia Oriental. En oriente el Ejército Blanco dependía completamente de la asistencia militar de parte del Imperio del Japón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No fue un simple apoyo a los blancos; fue una invasión en toda regla apoyada por los blancos:
(1) De por qué el Reino Unido, EEUU, Francia, Japón y Australia invadieron Rusia en 1918 y de la ayuda de EEUU trayendo una epidemia a Europa | Burbuja.info


----------



## M. Priede (2 Mar 2022)

El carrito del helao dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla.
> Que tienen el PIB nominal de España.



Por eso disponen del mismo armamento que nosotros y la electricidad y gas que consumen les sale casi gratis


----------



## ray merryman (2 Mar 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Muy interesante. Hablando en plata: el Mad Max llegará si a Putin le sale de las pelotas cerrar el grifo a todo.



Antes se lo cargan y ponen a otro


----------



## ueee3 (2 Mar 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Hay muchísima gente viviendo ya al borde de la indigencia.
> 
> No estamos hablando de dejar de ir a bares, dejar de fumar o irse de fin de semana. Hablamos de una situación similar a la posguerra.
> 
> ¿Podrías vivir si tus gastos mensuales fijos se incrementasen (por poner una cifra) 1000 €? Muchísima gente no.



Digo subsistir como sociedad, no he dicho de no cambiar el modelo, dar cartillas de racionamiento, etc.


----------



## Kalevala (2 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Todo muy exagerado.



Es la versión s. XXI de la destrucción mutua asegurada.
Ahora, además de las armas nucleares, están las armas económicas.


----------



## tracrium (2 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Digo subsistir como sociedad, no he dicho de no cambiar el modelo, dar cartillas de racionamiento, etc.



Estaría jodido. Para mantener el orden necesitarías al ejército. Y ni aún así.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Mar 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> Es la versión s. XXI de la destrucción mutua asegurada.
> Ahora, además de las armas nucleares, están las armas económicas.



Sólo que no es mutua, si ves cuáles son las importaciones rusas... https://oec.world/en/profile/country/rus/


----------



## Plasteriano (2 Mar 2022)

Es maravilloso cuando una rata cretina se viene arriba y saca la bola de cristal, como el mongolo que ha abierto el hilo con los estrogenitos en ebullición y el ano dilatado suplicando que entre el cipote de su ídolo enano y trivacunado.

Ninguna profecía lanzada en el foro se ha cumplido jamás, pero nada, ellos a lo suyo, a mongolear y a inventar que son héroes sapientísimos y que burbuja siempre acierta.

Hilo para resubir en unos meses.


----------



## midelburgo (2 Mar 2022)

El carrito del helao dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla.
> Que tienen el PIB nominal de España.



Y que coño es el PIB? Si se hunde un petrolero sube el PIB. El volcan de la Palma ha subido el PIB... Es un puto timo consumista.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Mar 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> Es maravilloso cuando una rata cretina se viene arriba y saca la bola de cristal, como el mongolo que ha abierto el hilo con los estrogenitos en ebullición y el ano dilatado suplicando que entre el cipote de su ídolo enano y trivacunado.
> 
> Ninguna profecía lanzada en el foro se ha cumplido jamás, pero nada, ellos a lo suyo, a mongolear y a inventar que son héroes sapientísimos y que burbuja siempre acierta.
> 
> Hilo para resubir en unos meses.



Fíjate si estarás acertado tanto en la forma como en el fondo, que estás escribiendo en un foro que se abrió en 2004 para denunciar la burbuja inmobiliaria que se estaba formando y de la que nadie hablaba, como no fuera para negar que existía.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Mar 2022)

Pues que me diga el número de Euromillones...xd


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (2 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es jodidamente flipante que un imperio decimomundista que lanza una invasion y no tiene literalmente ni para darle de comer a su carne de cañon, ni para conseguir que anden sus putas latas de sardinas del año 60, este hablando de que los debiles somos los demas
> 
> Estamos ante una ocasion historica para meterle ala puta urs la puñalada definitiva y acabar con 1500 años de extorsion en europa. La segunda gran reconquista despues de la toma de granada



Prepara la cartera payaso….. que la “bateria de sanciones sin precedentes” va a empezar a dar sus frutos pronto!


----------



## Amraslazar (2 Mar 2022)

Pero si la Guerra la ha empezado Rusia. 

Y Rusia cuando empieza las guerras, las suele perder.


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Mar 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Prepara la cartera payaso….. que la “bateria de sanciones sin precedentes” va a empezar a dar sus frutos pronto!



Vale, yo preparare la cartera. Tu la tuya la puedes ir tirando a la basura, por que el rublo no te va a servir ni para limpiarte la lefa de tu amo del ojo del culo


----------



## davitin (2 Mar 2022)

Acabo de ver un vídeo en Youtube, la UE ha reculado con lo del Swift, se han cagado no han aguantado el pulso con rusia.


----------



## nomecreoná (2 Mar 2022)

_Pero nuestros queridos gobiernos progresistas habrán conseguido parar a la extrema derecha_ .......... Y con perspectiva de género ....... Oooohhhh yeaah!!!


----------



## El carrito del helao (2 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por eso disponen del mismo armamento que nosotros y la electricidad y gas que consumen les sale casi gratis



Gastan un 10% del PIB en armamento y nosotros un 1%.
Lo que dices de los precios lo mide el poder de compra, por eso he especificado "nominal".
En paridad de poder de compra tienen el PIB de Alemania.
Lo dicho.
Bla, bla, bla.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (2 Mar 2022)

El análisis de Orlov es bastante serio: lo del colapso lo comparto de forma absoluta y es más se va a dar aunque no cierres Rusia el gas

Lo que omite y me extraña es que Rusia tiene las mayores reservas mundiales de oro físico del mundo por habitante (China Las absolutas)

Lo cual ante un escenario de hiper inflación es un win win de manual

Ya estamos en un escenario de inflación altísima (en España no vista desde hace 40 o 50 años ) y el índice de precios industriales dice, sin ninguna duda, que va a subir al doble o al triple.

Inflación el 7,4 y el índice de precios industriales aprox el 35%

Lo cual nos dice que hay inflación para varios años

Si contar que pagamos 30.000 millones intereses deuda y si sube un 1% de tipo interes la deuda sube aproximadamente 15.000 millones de pavos al año

Lo cual nos pone en un servicio de deuda para España de 45.000 millones anuales con cálculos conservadores 

Recaudación fiscal España anual aprox es de 200 a 240.000 millones de euros

Estamos muertos


----------



## davitin (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (2 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El escrito es de Dimitri Orlov, aunque cita a un autor anónimo, pero le leo desde hace bastantes años y al kilómetro se ve que es él mismo. Orlov es un tipo con mucho talento, vive en EEUU desde que tenía 12 años (nació en 1962), tiene varias ingenierías y anticipó el colapso financiero de 2008; lleva muchos años hablando de la crisis energética. *Un consejo: olvidaos de su prepotencia enfermiza, rusomaníaca, y atended sólo a los argumentos, que son sólidos.* Aquí os dejo lo que cuenta de él la Wikipedia, en español y en inglés
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Europa ha empezado qué? 
Si empezamos con invents mejor no seguir leyendo.


----------



## PIA (2 Mar 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> En tiempos de don Napo o de Adolfito, se atacaba a Rusia sin esperar a estar en una posición apabullante.



Y ¿Como acabó aquello?


----------



## davitin (2 Mar 2022)

La UE va de farol y es usada como parapeto de EEUU.


----------



## PIA (2 Mar 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Antes se lo cargan y ponen a otro



Hay más putins, tu ¿Qué crees? Yo llevo ya 15 contados. Si se estropea uno, tenemos otro..


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (2 Mar 2022)

Esto, que no comparto porque esa guerra es cosa de eslavos va a provocar que Marruecos si pensaba invadir Ceuta y Melilla en un futuro , ahora sea un futuro cercano

Porque ve que la UE ES UNA PUTA MARICONA


----------



## otropepito (2 Mar 2022)

No me parece tan brillante o ilustrado el tal Dmitry. Le noto fervor y pasión en sus ideas. Algo que va en contra de un análisis taimado e inteligente de la situación. No me parece objetivo.


----------



## midelburgo (2 Mar 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Pero si la Guerra la ha empezado Rusia.
> 
> Y Rusia cuando empieza las guerras, las suele perder.



Por eso es el país de mayor extensión del planeta. 
Cuñaos everywhere.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (2 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Y ¿Como acabó aquello?



Precisamente por eso. Ir a patear al Oso Ruso, enviando ametralladoras a los que intentan cazarlo.....


----------



## PIA (2 Mar 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Precisamente por eso. Ir a patear al Oso Ruso, enviando ametralladoras a los que intentan cazarlo.....



Pues no sé qué estás esperando peridendo el tiempo con el teclado. Ya puedes alistarte para combatir en ucrania.


----------



## Kanime (2 Mar 2022)

que bueno rusia va a devoilver el oro azteca q buenoo por finn ladronesss


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues sí, lo plantea como si todos los recursos energéticos de Europa llegasen de Rusia o que ésta pudiera hacer un bloqueo continental.
> 
> Que obviamente habría escasez, pero, ¿bajar a 0 de todo? ¿Por qué? Entre los buques que trajeran por el Atlántico, otros por el Mediterráneo, más el petróleo del Mar del Norte, algo se podría hacer. No digo mantener el mismo nivel de vida ni mucho menos, digo subsistir.



Pero tu crees que el putiferio europeo está dispuesto sólo a subsistir??? 
Antes muertos que sensillos!!!  
Va a haber un tomate de cojones, y van a acabar colgando de una soga a Zelensky ellos.


----------



## davitin (3 Mar 2022)

Han aguantado el tipo todo lo que han podido, más allá de eso la UE no está en posición de obligar a nada a Rusia, ojalá se acabe todo esto rápido, el NWO ha intentado echar toda la carne en el asador pero Rusia y Putin son un combo dificil de roer.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

otropepito dijo:


> No me parece tan brillante o ilustrado el tal Dmitry. Le noto fervor y pasión en sus ideas. Algo que va en contra de un análisis taimado e inteligente de la situación. No me parece objetivo.



Se puede ser inteligente y culto y además tener fervor y pasión, o bien no tener ni fervor ni pasión y no por ello ser más inteligente ni culto.

Objetivo no es lo mismo que imparcial o que, todavía peor, neutro.

Taimado no significa lo que usted cree:


https://dle.rae.es/taimado?m=form


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (3 Mar 2022)

Está Europa tan débil que los tanques rusos se orientan con mapas de papel y las señales de tráfico.


----------



## DarkNight (3 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El escrito es de Dimitri Orlov, aunque cita a un autor anónimo, pero le leo desde hace bastantes años y al kilómetro se ve que es él mismo. Orlov es un tipo con mucho talento, vive en EEUU desde que tenía 12 años (nació en 1962), tiene varias ingenierías y anticipó el colapso financiero de 2008; lleva muchos años hablando de la crisis energética. *Un consejo: olvidaos de su prepotencia enfermiza, rusomaníaca, y atended sólo a los argumentos, que son sólidos.* Aquí os dejo lo que cuenta de él la Wikipedia, en español y en inglés
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente es por su desesperación por lo que declaran guerra a Rusia. Ahora quieren arruinarla con un bloqueo similar al de Cuba y Corea del norte, y robarle gas y petróleo. El proyecto sirio salio mal.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (3 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Pues no sé qué estás esperando peridendo el tiempo con el teclado. Ya puedes alistarte para combatir en ucrania.



Me parece que me confunde con Ken y su ardor bélico.


----------



## Energia libre (3 Mar 2022)

Pero estos 2 van juntos


----------



## Kanime (3 Mar 2022)

*no autorizo a que perro sanchez nos meta en una guerra hay que hacer firmas*

mas y mas firmas ni rusoos muertos ni ucranianios con mi dinero no gracias

va a matar a inocentes rusos? ese joputa perro mierda q tipejo es este

la ultima vez q estuvieron aqui nos montaron una puta guerra civil este tipo es gilipollas o que? yo no me voy a quedar sentado no se tu esa gente son putos locos este tipo es un insensato


----------



## ashe (3 Mar 2022)

El objectivo final es el cambio de sistema, en este caso dar mas poder a los rollitos de primavera para poder luego justificar X cosas, por los mismos que le han dado todo a china


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

Rusia dejó de ser superpotencia en 1991; ha recuperado muchas posiciones pero no es lo que era.

Tu superpotencia es esto:

(2) "Estados Unidos no podría defender Ucrania aunque quisiera". La nula preparación de la OTAN para enfrentarse a un enemigo bien armado y entrenado | Burbuja.info


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (3 Mar 2022)

Exagera un poco pero no tanto tampoco.


----------



## siroco (3 Mar 2022)

y el panadero se cabreó con los vecinos y les dijo: "ahora os jodéis que ya no os vendo pan"

En lugar de innovar y trabajar se dedican a hacer el subnormal con las guerritas y las amenazas.

Rusia va a acabar siendo una mezcla entre Corea del Norte y Venezuela.


----------



## matias331 (3 Mar 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Muy interesante. Hablando en plata: el Mad Max llegará si a Putin le sale de las pelotas cerrar el grifo a todo.



Si no lo hace, esta condenado, ..........bueno ya esta condenado.

Interesante lectura, esta como para pelicula holliwodense, .....lo primero, Rusia depende de Putin, Rusia no refleja una estructura de mando solida para llevar a cabo el plan global que se plantea, .........seguro que han tratado de acabar con Putin muchas veces, pero ahora van a multiplicar por 100 los intentos .....segundo, Rusia no cuenta con suficiente poder belico para llevar a cabo esta odisea, seguro que tiene armas muy avanzadas y demas, pero no en la cantidad suficiente tampoco tiene la cantidad material humano militar suficiente.........


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (3 Mar 2022)

Decidle a Orlov que me coma los huevos por detrás del culo.


----------



## chemarin (3 Mar 2022)

siroco dijo:


> y el panadero se cabreó con los vecinos y les dijo: "ahora os jodéis que ya no os vendo pan"
> 
> En lugar de innovar y trabajar se dedican a hacer el subnormal con las guerritas y las amenazas.
> 
> Rusia va a acabar siendo una mezcla entre Corea del Norte y Venezuela.



Si lo que dices fuera cierto nuestro futuro también está entre Corea del Norte y Venezuela, porque supongo que no creerás que en España eso de trabajar e innovar se da mucho.


----------



## chemarin (3 Mar 2022)

otropepito dijo:


> No me parece tan brillante o ilustrado el tal Dmitry. Le noto fervor y pasión en sus ideas. Algo que va en contra de un análisis taimado e inteligente de la situación. No me parece objetivo.



Eso me parece a mí, muy exagerado en todos sus pronósticos, en algo acertará claro.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (3 Mar 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Acabo de ver un vídeo en Youtube, la UE ha reculado con lo del Swift, se han cagado no han aguantado el pulso con rusia.



Es lo que tiene pegarse tiros en el pie… que cuando abres la cartera y empiezas a sacar cada vez mas y a meter cada vez menos, se ven las “violaciones del derecho internacional” de otro modo.


----------



## Polietileno (3 Mar 2022)

Europa puede pasar sin gas y petróleo ruso. Esto iba a pasar en 2-3 años pero ahora se acelerará salvo que los ánglos tengan un as escondido y la líen ahora en Oriente Medio. Pero el más beneficiado volvería a ser China, ya que tendría petróleo ruso y irani a precio de risa. 

no creo que le interese a China una Europa sin capacidad de consumo


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (3 Mar 2022)

La UE no se está pegando un tiro en el pie porque sea tonta: en temas de este calibre no tiene soberanía.


----------



## moritobelo (3 Mar 2022)

BLA BLA BLA BLA BLA


Se ve que Rusia lo tiene todo bajo control, por eso amenaza veladamente con usar armas nucleares y lo que era una operacion rapida se ha enquistado...

Que si, que si


----------



## HvK (3 Mar 2022)

Una suma de muchas debilidades no lleva a una fortaleza, sino a una debilidad aún más grande.


----------



## PedrelGuape (3 Mar 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> BLA BLA BLA BLA BLA
> 
> 
> Se ve que Rusia lo tiene todo bajo control, por eso amenaza veladamente con usar armas nucleares y lo que era una operacion rapida se ha enquistado...
> ...




Eso que tu llamas operación rápida enquistada es lo mejor que puede pasar a Ucrania y uropa, por eso la otan no se atreve mas que a ladrar desde la verja y ningún país se atreve a meter el hocico en forma de tropas/ataques.
Si en vez de una invasión, fuerzan a Rusia a pasar a guerra destructiva, Ucrania quedaría arrasada en pocos días y es algo que se intenta evitar por TODOS los países.

Si un día entramos en guerra (algo a priori muy improbable), pedirás con lágrimas en los ojos que sea a modo de invasión contra emplazamientos estratégicos y grupos de milicias en vez de destruir el país con el coste de civiles que eso supone y una recuperación que en el mejor de los casos durará décadas.

Menos Susana Griso, mass mierda, redes sociales y mas pensar con lógica, que así vamos en uropa, con generaciones de medio bobos manipulables y obedientes y hasta decir basta. 

Luego lo del control, ¿en que mundo vives? Lo que cita el op se sabe desde hace años. Uropa está a la merced de Rusia, China y sus aliados. Si no es por recursos es por deuda, lo mismo da.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (3 Mar 2022)

Yo me pregunto por qué Putín aún no ha cortado el gas a Alemania, más aún sabiendo que los alemanes piensan romper los contratos y comprar el gas en otra parte  A ver si van a ser ellos los que dependan de nosotros... Todo esto recuerda cada vez más al ministro de propaganda iraquí aquel.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Mar 2022)

Que habria de malo para el ciudadano de a pie en el hecho de que un grupo de jerifaltes le pidan perdon a otro?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (3 Mar 2022)

Datemvs Maximvs dijo:


> La UE no se está pegando un tiro en el pie porque sea tonta: en temas de este calibre no tiene soberanía.



No tiene soberanía pero es la UE la que está liderando la respuesta en formas de sanciones y envío de armamento. A los putinbots les gustaría decir que van a rebufo de EEUU, pero es al contrario.


----------



## luenma06 (3 Mar 2022)

¿Está Alemania haciendo por delante el teatro de que se enfrenta a Rusia y por detrás ha firmado un nuevo Pacto Ribbentrop - Molotov?


----------



## Quii (3 Mar 2022)

*HAZ UN PUTO RESUMEN HIJO DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA VIEJO TARADO DE MIERDA*


----------



## Discordante (3 Mar 2022)

Hay algo de informacion en ese delirio...

Obviamente romper lazos economicos con una economia que te suministra cerca del 40% de tus necesidades energeticas va a ser un desastre y las economias que mas arriba estan mas pueden caer (lo que significa que tambien tenian mas margen para el ajuste) pero de ahi al mad max dista un abismo.

Lo que podria salir "bueno" de esto es una vuelta a la racionalidad del mundo real. Un despertar a la fuerza de la clase dirigente (que se creia que podia vivir a base de robarnos sin limite e impider la creacion de riqueza que sustentase ese robo) y de buena parte de la poblacion que se creia que el mundo estaba lleno de osos amorosos y tiktokers.

Retroceder en el delirante proyecto energetico renovable es ya una victoria. Que las personas vuelvan a tener concienda de que es la riqueza real (materias y produccion) es otra victoria. Obviamente vendrian con mucho dolor pero creo que a estas alturas ya sabemos todos que la unica forma de que entre la letra es con sangre.

Lo negativo es la parte de fascismo estatal que se va a ampliar con el conflicto y neo guerra fria. Los estados buscaran mas control, mas dirigismo, etc. Espero que la gente espabile un poco y a medio plazo busque revertir esa deriva. Deriva que ya llevabamos 50 años sufriendo pero en un goteo lento, metodo rana hervida, tal vez con un shock haya lugar a la esperanza de que la poblacion reaccione.


----------



## mapachën (3 Mar 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> Es maravilloso cuando una rata cretina se viene arriba y saca la bola de cristal, como el mongolo que ha abierto el hilo con los estrogenitos en ebullición y el ano dilatado suplicando que entre el cipote de su ídolo enano y trivacunado.
> 
> Ninguna profecía lanzada en el foro se ha cumplido jamás, pero nada, ellos a lo suyo, a mongolear y a inventar que son héroes sapientísimos y que burbuja siempre acierta.
> 
> Hilo para resubir en unos meses.



A más voy… Rusia siempre siempre ha hecho el ridiculo cuando atacaba, siempre lo ha hecho bien defendiéndose.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (3 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> (y II)
> 
> No, no en 6 semanas, y ni siquiera en 6 días, pero literalmente en cuestión de horas los precios del combustible, el gas y la electricidad en Europa subirán hasta el espacio. Por lo demás, no sabemos cómo reaccionarán los comerciantes, los especuladores y otros corredores ante estas noticias.
> 
> ...



Y quien dice que no es exactamente esto lo que quiere USA que ocurra. Hay que aligerar peso y eliminando Europa se quita un jugador, con Europa incluyo a Rusia que se le ha olvidado a Orlov, caerán ambos para que USA pueda sobrevivir en un mundo de escasez. Claro que a USA le gustaría ser el rey del mambo pero ya no es la que era y tiene que ceder soberanía (en este caso Imperio). La que realmente gana es China


----------



## FranMen (3 Mar 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Hay muchísima gente viviendo ya al borde de la indigencia.
> 
> No estamos hablando de dejar de ir a bares, dejar de fumar o irse de fin de semana. Hablamos de una situación similar a la posguerra.
> 
> ¿Podrías vivir si tus gastos mensuales fijos se incrementasen (por poner una cifra) 1000 €? Muchísima gente no.



Y no es sólo eso. Los rusos están acostumbrados a la escasez. Aquí poca gente lleva las cuentas de ingresos y gastos, no va a costar trabajo renunciar al estado de bienestar y los pequeños lujos (que ni siquiera sabemos que lo son) y eso supone huelgas, disturbios, saqueos...


----------



## weyler (3 Mar 2022)

no he leido el tocho, pero imagino que el de la posicion debil sera rusia


----------



## FranMen (3 Mar 2022)

China ya ha cerrado durante la pandemia sus puertos. China quería en Know how de occidente, ya lo tiene. Lleva años estimulando el consumo interno. A partir de ahora quien quiera sus juguetitos tendrá que pagarlos


----------



## el segador (3 Mar 2022)

ya empieza mal y mintiendo, Occidente no ha empezado la guerra, ha sido Rusia la que ha invadido Ucrania. Lo de las provocaciones que alega Putin, es como el gilipollas que se te queda mirando fijamente y te suelta ¿que estás mirando????


----------



## Abc123CBA (3 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues sí, lo plantea como si todos los recursos energéticos de Europa llegasen de Rusia o que ésta pudiera hacer un bloqueo continental.
> 
> Que obviamente habría escasez, pero, ¿bajar a 0 de todo? ¿Por qué? Entre los buques que trajeran por el Atlántico, otros por el Mediterráneo, más el petróleo del Mar del Norte, algo se podría hacer. No digo mantener el mismo nivel de vida ni mucho menos, digo subsistir.



Hay gente que olvida que estamos en España, nos suministra Argelia y EEUU principalmente, si Rusia cierra el grifo los primeros afectados son Países Bajos y Alemania.


----------



## SrPurpuron (3 Mar 2022)

Me permito con total temeridad corregir al gran señor Orlov, esto no es una guerra convencional. La guerra convencional la está haciendo Rusia y es Rusia la que ha partido desde una posición muy débil, como se puede ver en el campo de batalla. La otra guerra, la que ha emprendido occidente contra Putin y sus oligarcas, es económica, sin pegar un solo tiro, sin derramamiento de sangre, es asfixiar financieramente al gigante ruso ¿como responder ante una guerra financiera? No hay mucho que hacer, ya que la guerra convencional puede planificarse, pero una guerra financiera, sin tropas en el frente, sin saber a quien abatir, sin saber que frentes tirar.....es muy difícil, es como ir al campo de batalla pero vacío con los ojos vendados.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Hay gente que olvida que estamos en España, nos suministra Argelia y EEUU principalmente, si Rusia cierra el grifo los primeros afectados son Países Bajos y Alemania.



Te equivocas: si Rusia cierra el grifo el precio del gas se disparará, ¿te crees que Argelia no lo va a subir, ni tampoco EEUU, que nos vende gas licuado?


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

el segador dijo:


> ya empieza mal y mintiendo, Occidente no ha empezado la guerra, ha sido Rusia la que ha invadido Ucrania. Lo de las provocaciones que alega Putin, es como el gilipollas que se te queda mirando fijamente y te suelta ¿que estás mirando????



La guerra del Donbás ya dura ocho años, y se inició cuando tus amigos dieron un golpe de estado en Ucrania mediante 'una primavera' para deponer a Yanukóvich.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Me permito con total temeridad corregir al gran señor Orlov, esto no es una guerra convencional. La guerra convencional la está haciendo Rusia y es Rusia la que ha partido desde una posición muy débil, como se puede ver en el campo de batalla. La otra guerra, la que ha emprendido occidente contra Putin y sus oligarcas, es económica, sin pegar un solo tiro, sin derramamiento de sangre, es asfixiar financieramente al gigante ruso ¿como responder ante una guerra financiera? No hay mucho que hacer, ya que la guerra convencional puede planificarse, pero una guerra financiera, sin tropas en el frente, sin saber a quien abatir, sin saber que frentes tirar.....es muy difícil, es como ir al campo de batalla pero vacío con los ojos vendados.



Lo del Donbás no cuenta, claro, "no es guerra convencional".

Y en cuanto a que Rusia está llevando las de perder, mejor contrastaba la información:


(18) Ucrania a punto de quedar aislada; cien kms para llegar a Odesa y Moldavia por el oeste, y sólo la ciudad de Mariúpol para unir Donetsk con Crimea | Burbuja.info


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

Quii dijo:


> *HAZ UN PUTO RESUMEN HIJO DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA VIEJO TARADO DE MIERDA*



Está bien: el Conde Orlov dice *quii* Rusi ti vi a poné una vela negra y ti vas a quedá más tonto di lo que eris.


----------



## Abc123CBA (3 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Te equivocas: si Rusia cierra el grifo el precio del gas se disparará, ¿te crees que Argelia no lo va a subir, ni tampoco EEUU, que nos vende gas licuado?



¿Y quién ha dicho que el precio no sube? Lo que digo es que habrá gas. No somos Alemania nuestro gas no llega físicamente desde Rusia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Mar 2022)

claro, ha sido Europa quien ha empezado la guerra   

putos rusos de mierda

espero ver a ese puto país borrado de la faz de la Tierra


----------



## Gotthard (3 Mar 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> En tiempos de don Napo o de Adolfito, se atacaba a Rusia sin esperar a estar en una posición apabullante.



Con resultados de acuerdo a las grandes expectativas estratégicas en ambas ocasiones...


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> A más voy… Rusia siempre siempre ha hecho el ridiculo cuando atacaba, siempre lo ha hecho bien defendiéndose.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Por eso tomó Berlín en el '45. Y porque intervinieron ingleses y estadounidenses por occidente, que si no llega a Lisboa.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> ¿Y quién ha dicho que el precio no sube? Lo que digo es que habrá gas. No somos Alemania nuestro gas no llega físicamente desde Rusia.



Claro que siempre habrá gas y petróleo, como siempre habrá oro.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> claro, ha sido Europa quien ha empezado la guerra
> 
> putos rusos de mierda
> 
> espero ver a ese puto país borrado de la faz de la Tierra



¿Europa? O sea, nosotros. Ucrania es como Portugal, Rusia como Japón.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

siroco dijo:


> y el panadero se cabreó con los vecinos y les dijo: "ahora os jodéis que ya no os vendo pan"
> 
> En lugar de innovar y trabajar se dedican a hacer el subnormal con las guerritas y las amenazas.
> 
> Rusia va a acabar siendo una mezcla entre Corea del Norte y Venezuela.



En lugar de mirar a otros mira en lo que nos estamos convirtiendo nosotros. Mejor empezar por ahí.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

matias331 dijo:


> Si no lo hace, esta condenado, ..........bueno ya esta condenado.
> 
> Interesante lectura, esta como para pelicula holliwodense, .....lo primero, Rusia depende de Putin, Rusia no refleja una estructura de mando solida para llevar a cabo el plan global que se plantea, .........seguro que han tratado de acabar con Putin muchas veces, pero ahora van a multiplicar por 100 los intentos .....segundo, Rusia no cuenta con suficiente poder belico para llevar a cabo esta odisea, seguro que tiene armas muy avanzadas y demas, pero no en la cantidad suficiente tampoco tiene la cantidad material humano militar suficiente.........



Rusia no tiene ningún plan de hegemonía mundial, bastante hace con defenderse.

(14) Putin confiesa que el problema demográfico de Rusia no le deja dormir. Cree que debería haber 500 millones de rusos y no 146 | Burbuja.info


----------



## Lukytrike (3 Mar 2022)

Pero ahora Alemania y los demás países que dependían de Rusia tendrán que buscar el gas en EEUU y Argelia, por lo que sí nos afectará.



Abc123CBA dijo:


> ¿Y quién ha dicho que el precio no sube? Lo que digo es que habrá gas. No somos Alemania nuestro gas no llega físicamente desde Rusia.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Decidle a Orlov que me coma los huevos por detrás del culo.



Se lo diremos. Pero antes lávatelos, que los tienes untados de mierda.


----------



## Nut (3 Mar 2022)

El severo castigo financiero a Rusia puede poner en jaque la hegemonía mundial del dólar (eleconomista.es)


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

weyler dijo:


> no he leido el tocho, pero imagino que el de la posicion debil sera rusia



Es largo y eso aburre, ¿verdad? Lo divertido es opinar, eso sí que mola, opinar.


----------



## avioneti (3 Mar 2022)

lo que falla en todos los argumentarios esto es:

- como si ellos no tuviesen dependencia (china, rusia, paises en desarrollo)

Hace 10, 20, 30 años eran nada, si ahora parece que se dele de de ellos es solo porque aportan mano de obra barata, etc.

¿quien tiene el i+d, la tecnologica, el sotware? ¿quien ensambla y empaqueta? 

Dejaros de pajas mentales, sino hay globalizacion muchos BRICS volveran a niveles de mierda, peores que los paises desarrollados (los cuales tambien perderian).

Estas guerras no interesan a nadie y todos lo saben, asi que se iran resolviendo de manera que sean salidas dignas para todos


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Mar 2022)

Es que se sigue haciendo Negacionismo. Se sigue sin hacer autocrítica. Occidente se ha cavado su propia tumba desde que empezó el siglo. Haces políticas antinatalistas radicales,metes a todos los subhumanos del mundo,coses a impuestos a la ciudadanía,saboteas tus fuentes de energía y tus industrias de alto valor añadido y demonizas y acosas a los empresarios. ¿Qué cojones pretendes con esto que no sea que cualquiera te pase la mano por la cara?


----------



## naburiano (3 Mar 2022)

Alexander Dugin, un grande.


----------



## FranMen (3 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por eso disponen del mismo armamento que nosotros y la electricidad y gas que consumen les sale casi gratis



España tiene el PIB (producto interior blando) que no tiene nada que ver con el PIB de Rusia (Producto interior bruto)


----------



## FranMen (3 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Te equivocas: si Rusia cierra el grifo el precio del gas se disparará, ¿te crees que Argelia no lo va a subir, ni tampoco EEUU, que nos vende gas licuado?



Yo añadiría, no hay energía para todos, hay que quitar algún jugador del tablero, quién mejor que Europa que consume mucho y es débil en lo militar


----------



## FranMen (3 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Está bien: el Conde Orlov dice *quii* Rusi ti vi a poné una vela negra y ti vas a quedá más tonto di lo que eris.



Resumen: The End


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (3 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El escrito es de Dimitri Orlov, aunque cita a un autor anónimo, pero le leo desde hace bastantes años y al kilómetro se ve que es él mismo. Orlov es un tipo con mucho talento, vive en EEUU desde que tenía 12 años (nació en 1962), tiene varias ingenierías y anticipó el colapso financiero de 2008; lleva muchos años hablando de la crisis energética. *Un consejo: olvidaos de su prepotencia enfermiza, rusomaníaca, y atended sólo a los argumentos, que son sólidos.* Aquí os dejo lo que cuenta de él la Wikipedia, en español y en inglés
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El articulo parte de una premisa falsa. Todo lo ruso es así, engaño y manipulación

Precisamente han esperado a estar fuertes militarmente, unirse con una potencia incipiente como es China y "creer" que Europa y USA estan en decadencia, usando todas las mentiras y artimañaas posibles para dar el golpe.

Por lo que ese tochaco de mierda se lo va leer un proruso, pero yo no.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El articulo parte de una premisa falsa. Todo lo ruso es así, engaño y manipulación
> 
> Precisamente han esperado a estar fuertes militarmente, unirse con una potencia incipiente como es China y "creer" que Europa y USA estan en decadencia, usando todas las mentiras y artimañaas posibles para dar el golpe.
> 
> Por lo que ese tochaco de mierda se lo va leer un proruso, pero yo no.



Muy bien hecho. Tú opina acerca de aquello que no quieres leer, eso da peso a tus argumentos; de ese modo no pasarán nunca de opinión de cuñao, que es lo que tanto te gusta.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (3 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Muy bien hecho. Tú opina acerca de aquello que no quieres leer, eso da peso a tus argumentos; de ese modo no pasarán nunca de opinión de cuñao, que es lo que tanto te gusta.



Lógica una rama de la filosofía donde....si la primera premisa es falsa......todo lo demás es falso


----------



## nebulosa (3 Mar 2022)

Pero acá en España hacemos cosas chulísimas.
Que lo vamos a pasar mal, si. Pero daros cuenta q nos querrán vender gas, y como se ponga el precio muy alto , se lo tendrán que meter por el orto.


----------



## hemorroide (3 Mar 2022)

Si van a empezar que no ataquen en invierno y esperen un poco.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Pero acá en España hacemos cosas chulísimas.
> Que lo vamos a pasar mal, si. Pero daros cuenta q nos querrán vender gas, y como se ponga el precio muy alto , se lo tendrán que meter por el orto.



Claro, porque tú lo conseguirás baratísimo en otra parte. Y si se encarece, te quedarás a oscuras la mar de feliz y que se jodan los rusos.


----------



## Abc123CBA (3 Mar 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Pero ahora Alemania y los demás países que dependían de Rusia tendrán que buscar el gas en EEUU y Argelia, por lo que sí nos afectará.



1º No les han cortado el gas, eso estaría por ver.
2º Alemania no tiene estaciones para convertir el gas licuado en gas ni tiene conexión con España y para que esto suceda necesitan años para construir sus propias infraestructuras. Ellos apostaron por Rusia dos veces y nosotros ninguna.


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues peor me lo pones, porque no es consciente de que es carne de cañón.



económicamente es lo que creo que va a pasar

y USA saldrá de rositas


----------



## otropepito (3 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es largo y eso aburre, ¿verdad? Lo divertido es opinar, eso sí que mola, opinar.



Pues lo mismo que hace usted, yo, y el tonto del Dmitry al que usted idolatra. Idiota prepotente.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2022)

otropepito dijo:


> Pues lo mismo que hace usted, yo, y el tonto del Dmitry al que usted idolatra. Idiota prepotente.



Se equivoca usted, yo no opiné, colgué el escrito de Orlov y expliqué quién era. 

Y no suelo opinar; más bien explico los problemas que plantean la noticias que cuelgo, tanto por lo que dicen como por lo que ocultan.


----------



## el paciente (5 Mar 2022)

Putin no puede cortar el gas y petróleo porque sabe que entonces sí que le hacen un golpe de estado.
Europa no puede prescindir a día de hoy del gas ruso.
Realmente no vislumbro solución buena para salir del atasco actual.


----------



## LordEntrophy (5 Mar 2022)

Interesante hilo y reflexiones, aunque es cierto que el tono es de "sobrao", pero bueno, el análisis apunta desde luego en las previsibles consecuencias. Gracias por el aporte, es bueno que Burbuja nos permita conocer puntos de vista diferentes a los de los medios oficiales del periodismo patrio.

Mi mención especial va a esta pequeña frase que puede pasar más desapercibida en medio del cuadro general energético:

_"El moqueo de moda, los cierres, las restricciones, las pérdidas financieras, el futuro incierto y otros placeres de los últimos 2 años han llevado a una parte importante de la población europea al borde de un ataque de nervios."_​
Psicológicamente la población europea ya está muy tocada. Veremos los siguientes "tiempos interesantes" lo que nos van trayendo.


----------



## Akira. (5 Mar 2022)

Pues que invada Europa y la llamen Euroasia. Total ya da igual!


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Pues que invada Europa y la llamen Euroasia. Total ya da igual!



Rusia también es Europa; ha sido el racismo alemán y el anglosajón quienes la presentan como no europeos.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2022)

el paciente dijo:


> Putin no puede cortar el gas y petróleo porque sabe que entonces sí que le hacen un golpe de estado.
> Europa no puede prescindir a día de hoy del gas ruso.
> Realmente no vislumbro solución buena para salir del atasco actual.



A Rusia le sobran compradores de materias primas:

(3) New York Times: "Antes de la invasión de Ucrania, Rusia y China cimentaron los lazos económicos". Carbón, petróleo y gas durante 30 años | Burbuja.info


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (5 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es largo y eso aburre, ¿verdad? Lo divertido es opinar, eso sí que mola, opinar.



No espere que gente con un nivel de comprensión lectora de Logsero Patatero, se lea el artículo y , encima, lo comprenda. No pidamos peras al Alcornoque.


----------



## Ludovicus (5 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> A Rusia le sobran compradores de materias primas:
> 
> (3) New York Times: "Antes de la invasión de Ucrania, Rusia y China cimentaron los lazos económicos". Carbón, petróleo y gas durante 30 años | Burbuja.info



Lo que no entiendo entonces es por qué, en una situación como la actual, Rusia no corta el suministro de gas Europa.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo entonces es por qué, en una situación como la actual, Rusia no corta el suministro de gas Europa.



Porque entonces sí que es verdad que se les pueden tirar al cuello todos a la vez; sería ampliar el frente. Si gana en Ucrania, entonces será cuando empiece a presionar: o me das esto, esto y esto o cierro la válvula.


----------



## Ludovicus (5 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Porque entonces sí que es verdad que se les pueden tirar al cuello todos a la vez; sería ampliar el frente. Si gana en Ucrania, entonces será cuando empiece a presionar: o me das esto, esto y esto o cierro la válvula.



Lo que vuelve a demostrar que Putin no es el loco que pinta la propaganda hezcidental sino un hombre prudente, demasiado prudente según algunos, como P. C. Roberts.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Lo que vuelve a demostrar que Putin no es el loco que pinta la propaganda hezcidental sino un hombre prudente, demasiado prudente según algunos, como P. C. Roberts.



Es audaz, no temerario. La audacia no excluye la prudencia. Sí, Putin lo es. Desde luego es el político más notorio de lo que llevamos del siglo XXI; un estadista.


----------



## CaraCortada (5 Mar 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El análisis de Orlov es bastante serio: lo del colapso lo comparto de forma absoluta y es más se va a dar aunque no cierres Rusia el gas
> 
> Lo que omite y me extraña es que Rusia tiene las mayores reservas mundiales de oro físico del mundo por habitante (China Las absolutas)
> 
> ...



Buenos post los tuyos con los que suelo estar de acuerdo casi siempre. Solo una precisión, ya estabamos muertos solo que aún no era oficial.


----------



## el paciente (5 Mar 2022)

Hombre amigo, llamar estadista a quien por sacar una pancarta vas detenido ipso facto, censura informaciones y te trata basicamente de subnormal, con perdón, al definir operación especial a la invasión. pues tú mismo.
Prefiero la mierda de democracia occidental que me permite llamar al rey ladrón, al presidente mentiroso y a todos los políticos hijos de puta, y encima no voy al trullo.


----------



## el paciente (5 Mar 2022)

Todos los que le bailais el agua a estos tipejos me gustaría ver los cojones que teneis cuando algún día discreparais de ellos.
Vais entonces y le hablais de democracia, con un par.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2022)

el paciente dijo:


> Hombre amigo, llamar estadista a quien por sacar una pancarta vas detenido ipso facto, censura informaciones y te trata basicamente de subnormal, con perdón, al definir operación especial a la invasión. pues tú mismo.
> Prefiero la mierda de democracia occidental que me permite llamar al rey ladrón, al presidente mentiroso y a todos los políticos hijos de puta, y encima no voy al trullo.



Nadie ha hablado de democracia. Por cierto, en Estados Unidos funcionan las elecciones al estilo ruso. Nadie ha dicho que Rusia sea un modelo a seguir. Nadie ha dicho que tenemos que aliarnos con Rusia.

¿Qué se ha dicho, entonces? Que Putin es el estadista más importante de lo que llevamos de siglo. ¿Por qué? Pues porque llegó al poder con un país hundido, económica, social y militarmente y en manos extranjeras. En veinte años le ha dado la vuelta. Ah, pero no es demócrata.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2022)

el paciente dijo:


> Todos los que le bailais el agua a estos tipejos me gustaría ver los cojones que teneis cuando algún día discreparais de ellos.
> Vais entonces y le hablais de democracia, con un par.



Los cojones te los reservas para que los disfrute tu novio legionario; no seas tan promiscuo.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Sep 2022)

Hasta el rabo todo es toro. Cuando estemos en diciembre y con restricciones de luz nos cuentas

Te ha dolido lo que te puse, ¿verdad, lacayo? Ahí vuelve:

(11) Aviones de combate de EEUU invaden nuestro espacio aéreo para que España reconozca la soberanía marroquí en el Sáhara | Burbuja.info


----------



## GOL (14 Sep 2022)

el paciente dijo:


> Todos los que le bailais el agua a estos tipejos me gustaría ver los cojones que teneis cuando algún día discreparais de ellos.
> Vais entonces y le hablais de democracia, con un par.



Democracia? Aqui vamos ya por un gobierno tecnototalitario que pretende llevarnos a la epoca feudal con controles de identidad biologicos, credito social, etc.
Eso no es una democracia.


----------

